# Norwegian: tidlig/tidligere i år/året



## jm88

Hei!
Jeg blir forvirret av forskjeller mellom følgende fire utrykk.
1)tidlig i år
2)tidligere i år
3)tidlig i året
4)tidligere i året

Eksempel for 1: Enkelte steder kom høsten svært tidlig i år. (http://eirikhem.wordpress.com/2013/03/29/tidlig-host/)

Eksempel for 2: På høsten har boligprisene en tendens til å flate ut og til og med gå litt ned og boligmarkedet virker å være mer selektivt enn tidligere i år. (http://www.dn.no/eiendom/article2498604.ece)

Eksempel for 3: Har du råd til det, lønner det seg å sette pengene inn på BSU tidlig i året, og ikke ha dem på lønnskonto eller sparekonto frem til årets slutt. (http://www.norskfamilie.no/aktuelt/2012/oct/15/skattefradrag-superrente-bsu/ )

Eksempel for 4: Tidligere i året varslet konsernledelsen at denne milepælen ville bli nådd, og fjerde kvartal bekreftet prognosen. (http://laagendalsposten.no/nyheter/en-milliard-euro-for-forste-gang-i-ka-1.7757582)

Jeg prøvde å skille mellom 1 og 2. «Tidligere i år» betyr «previous periods/time this year» mens «tidlig i år» betyr «earlier this year».

Jeg prøvde også å skille mellom 1og3, 2og4. Om det brukes «i året» istedenfor «i år», fremheves det «the year». "tidlig i året 2008" betyr "ealier periods i the year 2008", dvs. det kunne ikke skje etter juli i 2008.

Har jeg rett eller? 

Tusen takk på forhånd!


----------



## NorwegianNYC

1) tidlig i år = early this year
2) tidligere i år = earl*ier* this year
3) tidlig i året; dette er ikke et spesielt godt uttrykk. Det de mener å si er " sette pengene inn på BSU tidlig i *bank*året (eller skatteåret)"
4) tidligere i året; dette er feil. Det skal være "tidligere i år"


----------



## jm88

Tusen takk, NorwegianNYC!
Jeg er usikker om "Enkelte steder kom høsten svært tidlig i år." betyr "Enkelte steder kom høsten svært tidlig i år enn forrige år"?


----------



## basslop

Ditt forslag blir litt feil. Det er ikke grammatikalsk riktig, det burde ha stått: "Enkelte steder kom høsten svært tidlig sammenlignet med forrige år". Det er litt uvant uttrykksmåte seg på norsk. Det burde heller være: ""Enkelte steder kom høsten svært tidlig sammenlignet med i fjor" eller "Enkelte steder kom høsten mye tidligere enn i fjor". Det er slik en nordmann vil tolke ditt forslag, men det er ikke det "Enkelte steder kom høsten svært tidlig i år." betyr. Det riktige blir "Enkelte steder kom høsten mye tidligere enn (det som er) vanlig". Altså: Ditt forslag samneligner bare med fjoråret mens mitt forslag sammenligner med alle år.

 Litt omstendelig forklaring, men jeg synes det er nyttig å få forklart farene for misforståelser.


----------



## jm88

Tusen takk for så omstendelig forklaring, basslop!


----------



## jm88

NorwegianNYC said:


> 4) tidligere i året; dette er feil. Det skal være "tidligere i år"


Jeg lurer på om det faktisk fins uttrykk "tidligere i året"? I det følgende eksempelet er artikkelen skrevet i 2013, og kan det brukes "tidligere i året" med betydning "earlier in the year 2012"?


> *2012: Den store diesel-nedturen*
> 
> Av de nye bilene som blir registrert holdt tendensen fra tidligere i året seg, altså at andelen kjøpere av biler med bensin, el- eller hybriddrift øker kraftig i forhold til dieselkundene. (http://www.dinside.no/908809/bilsalget-i-2012)


----------



## basslop

Det er riktig jm88. Er det snakk om tidlig i et spesifikt år som ikke er inneværende år, er "tidligere i året riktig". Altså som i eksempelet ditt, der man i 2013 skriver om tidlig i 2012 (eller 1974 eller 1731 eller hva som helst). 
Regelen er vel at når man bruker et eller annet "...... i år ......" er det snakk om inneværende år. Bruker man "...... i året ......" er det et spesifikt år som ikke er inneværende år.

Det er mange nyanser i norsk som vi innfødte nordmenn (som ikke er språkfagutdannet) ikke tenker over til daglig før vi får spørsmål fra utlendinger - morsomt og interessant


----------



## jm88

basslop said:


> Det er mange nyanser i norsk som vi innfødte nordmenn (som ikke er språkfagutdannet) ikke tenker over til daglig før vi får spørsmål fra utlendinger - morsomt og interessant


Helt enig. Man trenger ikke å tenker over morsmålet og kan likevel kjenne nyanser automatisk, men det er vanskelig for utlendinger.


----------



## raumar

For å gjøre dette enda mer komplisert:

I eksempel nummer 3 og 4 kunne det stått "på" istedenfor "i". Jeg vil tro at "tidlig på året" er minst like vanlig som "tidlig i året" -- eller vanligere -- se for eksempel
http://www.nrk.no/trondelag/fotballtalenter-fodt-tidlig-pa-aret-1.7296380

Men det må hete "tidlig i 2012", ikke "på". 

Her er norsk ikke akkurat logisk. Det heter:
tidlig *på *dagen
tidlig* i *uka
tidlig *i* måneden
tidlig *på* sommeren/våren/høsten/vinteren.


----------



## jm88

Tusen takk, raumar! Det å bruke proposisjon riktig er alltid vanskelig for meg.


----------

